

You Choose What You Are Good At - siberianfruit2
http://siberianfruit.com/post/6042838362/the-myth-about-what-you-are-and-arent-good-at

======
tgrisfal
We get good at stuff by spending a lot of time and attention and hard work on
it.

We like doing stuff we're good at. We don't like doing stuff we're bad at.

~~~
siberianfruit2
My point is that if you decide early on that you are bad at something you
probably won't spend time on whatever that is and you'll have very little
chance of getting better at it. And then you'll just conclude that you've
always been bad at that thing and that it's a fact. I like to have the power
to decide what I'm good at.

